# When he commits to UGA



## ReDawg333 (May 14, 2010)

We could be in store for this again:

"Florida in a stand-up five, they may or may not blitz, they won't. _Murray_ back. Third down on the 8. In trouble. Got a block behind him. Going to throw on the run. Complete to the 25, to the 30. _Justin Scott _35, 40. _Justin Scott_ 45, 50, 45, 40. Run _Justin_! Twenty-five, 20, 15, 10, 5. _Justin Scott_! _Justin Scott_! _Justin Scott_! ... Well, I can't believe it. 92 yards and _Justin_ really got in a footrace, I broke my chair, I came right through a chair, a metal STEEL chair with about a five inch cushion ... Do you know what is gonna happen here tonight? And up at St. Simons and Jekyll Island and all those places where all those Dawg people have got those condominiums for four days? MAN, is there gonna be some property destroyed tonight! 26 to 21, Dawgs on top! We were gone. I gave up, you did too. We were out of it and gone. Miracle!"

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruitin...to-recruitment/

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg, I said it's great to be a Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 14, 2010)

Bad link ReDawg...... I sure do miss hearing Larry call the games.........


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 14, 2010)

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/2010/05/12/justin-scott-wesley-plans-for-fast-ending-to-recruitment/

Sorry .


----------



## maker4life (May 14, 2010)

That dude's fast for sure . Cairo played them in a scrimmage last year and he definately has some speed , of course we still beat them like 48-14 or something along those lines and he never scored .

Don't forget his coach was a star at South Carolina also .


----------



## ACguy (May 14, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> We could be in store for this again:
> 
> "Florida in a stand-up five, they may or may not blitz, they won't. _Murray_ back. Third down on the 8. In trouble. Got a block behind him. Going to throw on the run. Complete to the 25, to the 30. _Justin Scott _35, 40. _Justin Scott_ 45, 50, 45, 40. Run _Justin_! Twenty-five, 20, 15, 10, 5. _Justin Scott_! _Justin Scott_! _Justin Scott_! ... Well, I can't believe it. 92 yards and _Justin_ really got in a footrace, I broke my chair, I came right through a chair, a metal STEEL chair with about a five inch cushion ... Do you know what is gonna happen here tonight? And up at St. Simons and Jekyll Island and all those places where all those Dawg people have got those condominiums for four days? MAN, is there gonna be some property destroyed tonight! 26 to 21, Dawgs on top! We were gone. I gave up, you did too. We were out of it and gone. Miracle!"
> 
> ...


----------



## sandhillmike (May 14, 2010)

What do the BullDawgs and Jethro Tull have in common? 

Both have albums called "Living in the Past"


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> What do the BullDawgs and Jethro Tull have in common?
> 
> Both have albums called "Living in the Past"



What do gator fans and Molly Hatchet have in common?  The hair cuts.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

ACguy said:


>



Laugh now, cry later.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> What do gator fans and Molly Hatchet have in common?  The hair cuts.


----------



## ACguy (May 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Laugh now, cry later.



Just like last year? UGA winning the SEC championship and Joe Cox  .  That 41-17  UGA vs UF game last year made me cry  . 

The time this guy wants to run is not even close to what a current Gator football player has run.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Just like last year? UGA winning the SEC championship and Joe Cox  .  That 41-17  UGA vs UF game last year made me cry  .
> 
> The time this guy wants to run is not even close to what a current Gator football player has run.



This is the last time I'm going to say this.  Loud mouth gator asks me if I think we have any shot at winning the SEC.  What self respecting fan is going to say no when some loud mouth, blow hard, wannabe expert who roots for his most hated rival, asks a question like that?

Maybe you would.  Me?  I'm not a weenie.

What I love is the fact that you think this roll that yall are on is gonna last forever.

Better put your big girl pants on.  St. Timmy will be crying from the side lines in the league this year.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> What do the BullDawgs and Jethro Tull have in common?
> 
> Both have albums called "Living in the Past"



and how long will we hear the florida guys talking about tebow after he's gone?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and how long will we hear the florida guys talking about tebow after he's gone?



Thank ya.  When this run of UF's ends.  And it will, they'll be sitting around talking about St. Timmy and CUM the way old men sit around hardware stores talking about storms and droughts.


----------



## bullgator (May 14, 2010)

What do UGA fans and Molly Hatchett have in common?.....they both sing "Dreams I'll Never See"


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

bullgator said:


> What do UGA fans and Molly Hatchett have in common?.....they both sing "Dreams I'll Never See"



Um, that's the Allman Brothers.  30 cool points deducted.  And if you wanna compare me to any of them Allman Brothers, I am 100% cool with that.


----------



## bullgator (May 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Um, that's the Allman Brothers.  30 cool points deducted.  And if you wanna compare me to any of them Allman Brothers, I am 100% cool with that.



I don't know about the Allman Bros. doing it but, Molly Hatchet definately did it.....points restored .


----------



## sandhillmike (May 14, 2010)

Yep, we got them Dawgs tied to the whipping post, and good Lord they feel like dying.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Yep, we got them Dawgs tied to the whipping post, and good Lord they feel like dying.



Well me I Aint Wasting time No More talking to you mullet heads.  I'm just starting to feel dimmer as this conversation progresses.


----------



## Bitteroot (May 14, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Yep, we got them Dawgs tied to the whipping post, and good Lord they feel like dying.




I like this version instead.


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPqyk6-6HVs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPqyk6-6HVs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chadair (May 14, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> and how long will we hear the florida guys talking about tebow after he's gone?



we'll get back to ya when we see how well JB does yall never hear us mention Chris Leak if that counts?


----------



## sandhillmike (May 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well me I Aint Wasting time No More talking to you mullet heads.  I'm just starting to feel dimmer as this conversation progresses.



Promises, promises.  
 <insert dim bulb comment>


----------



## rex upshaw (May 14, 2010)

chadair said:


> yall never hear us mention Chris Leak if that counts?



that's 'cause he didn't walk on water.


----------



## ACguy (May 14, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> This is the last time I'm going to say this.  Loud mouth gator asks me if I think we have any shot at winning the SEC.  What self respecting fan is going to say no when some loud mouth, blow hard, wannabe expert who roots for his most hated rival, asks a question like that?
> 
> Maybe you would.  Me?  I'm not a weenie.
> 
> ...



Who roots for their most hated rival ? I asked you who you voted for in the "who will be this years SEC champ" poll . 

If a wannabe expert disagrees with you about almost everything and was right then that's me. The only difference in the 2 of us is that my team can backup my big mouth while your team not so much . Your team backed up my big mouth too by struggling like I said they would. I can't wait to see you make some predictions for this year .


----------



## weaver79 (May 14, 2010)

that call is lindsay scott right here from my home town wat a ride for this lil town.. but we got a baseball playerheading up after next year so we see how that goes hes a dandy should make uga strong.. go wayne co in elite 8 of state baseball playoffs


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Who roots for their most hated rival ? I asked you who you voted for in the "who will be this years SEC champ" poll .
> 
> If a wannabe expert disagrees with you about almost everything and was right then that's me. The only difference in the 2 of us is that my team can backup my big mouth while your team not so much . Your team backed up my big mouth too by struggling like I said they would. I can't wait to see you make some predictions for this year .



You go girl!!


----------



## DeWalt (May 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well me I Aint Wasting time No More talking to you mullet heads.  I'm just starting to feel dimmer as this conversation progresses.





sandhillmike said:


> Promises, promises.
> <insert dim bulb comment>



*Same old troll, can't rely on his promises...*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Same old troll, can't rely on his promises...*



She's back.


----------



## DeWalt (May 15, 2010)

*Durn, the spray ain't workin...

*

Image removed


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Durn, the spray ain't workin...
> 
> *
> 
> Image removed



If spray worked you would've been long gone.  Awww, your little pic got delted.  Keep trying.


----------



## ACguy (May 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> go GATORS!!



Who cheers for their more hated rival ?


----------



## DeWalt (May 15, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> If spray worked you would've been long gone.  Awww, your little pic got delted.  Keep trying.




*delted...?

Am I going to need an Ebonics Translator to understand yer posts?

Werd...

*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *delted...?
> 
> Am I going to need an Ebonics Translator to understand yer posts?
> 
> ...



I'm sure you're already well versed in street lingo.  After all, it was you who once said "be breezy."


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 15, 2010)

ACguy said:


> The only difference in the 2 of us is that my team can backup my big mouth while your team not so much.....



And you personally have a big stake in how Florida's football team does, right?  What, do you make sure your jorts are nicely pressed and the ol mullet locks are greased and ready? I'm sure Urban calls and thanks you weekly for your tremendous effort in leading the Gators to the Heavens of all things football...


----------



## Danuwoa (May 15, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And you personally have a big stake in how Florida's football team does, right?  What, do you make sure your jorts are nicely pressed and the ol mullet locks are greased and ready? I'm sure Urban calls and thanks you weekly for your tremendous effort in leading the Gators to the Heavens of all things football...



Some buddies of mine that are gators absolutely hate that people like ACguy are what people think of when they think of Florida fans.


----------



## DeWalt (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And you personally have a big stake in how Florida's football team does, right?  What, do you make sure your jorts are nicely pressed and the ol mullet locks are greased and ready? I'm sure Urban calls and thanks you weekly for your tremendous effort in leading the Gators to the Heavens of all things football...



*I'm thinkin he has the same big stake in Florida's football team as you do in Georgia's football team...
Mark been touchin base with you askin for decisions on who to kick off the team this week?





*


----------



## DeWalt (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Some buddies of mine that are gators absolutely hate that people like ACguy are what people think of when they think of Florida fans.



*That pretty rich coming from one of the biggest trolls on this forum...*


----------



## DeWalt (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I'm sure you're already well versed in street lingo.  After all, it was you who once said "be breezy."






You must have me mistaken for those voices in yer head agin pupsy....

You be breezy...


----------



## MudDucker (May 16, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> What do the BullDawgs and Jethro Tull have in common?
> 
> Both have albums called "Living in the Past"



What do gators and dead stinkin' meat have in common?  Everything!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> You must have me mistaken for those voices in yer head agin pupsy....
> 
> You be breezy...



I think Kevina wants his breakfast you better get on it.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *That pretty rich coming from one of the biggest trolls on this forum...*



You aren't giving yourself enough credit.


----------



## DeWalt (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You aren't giving yourself enough credit.





*I said "one of the biggest"...
*


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 16, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *I'm thinkin he has the same big stake in Florida's football team as you do in Georgia's football team...
> Mark been touchin base with you askin for decisions on who to kick off the team this week?
> 
> 
> ...





Difference is there cupcake, I don't go around thinking that Mark Richt is blessed to have me as a fan of his team  Here, have some weak sauce....


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Difference is there cupcake, I don't go around thinking that Mark Richt is blessed to have me as a fan of his team  Here, have some weak sauce....



You underestimate the magnitude of his weakness.  He needs no sauce.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 16, 2010)

If folks like ACguy and Dewalt weren't fans of the Gators, they never would have won any BCS titles. It's amazing how that works out, ain't it?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> If folks like ACguy and Dewalt weren't fans of the Gators, they never would have won any BCS titles. It's amazing how that works out, ain't it?



I know right?


----------



## sandhillmike (May 16, 2010)

Maybe if BlackSmoke and South Ga. Dawg weren't UGa fans the Dawgs might have.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Maybe if BlackSmoke and South Ga. Dawg weren't UGa fans the Dawgs might have.



You're proving our point.


----------



## brownceluse (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> If folks like ACguy and Dewalt weren't fans of the Gators, they never would have won any BCS titles. It's amazing how that works out, ain't it?


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> And you personally have a big stake in how Florida's football team does, right?  What, do you make sure your jorts are nicely pressed and the ol mullet locks are greased and ready? I'm sure Urban calls and thanks you weekly for your tremendous effort in leading the Gators to the Heavens of all things football...



I don't have anything to do with UF's success . Are you guys the reason UGA stinks so bad ? I have a big mouth but I am realistic unlike alot of you UGA fans. Enjoy your time of the year. You guys don't have to worry about your team making you look like fools for a few months.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I don't have anything to do with UF's success . Are you guys the reason UGA stinks so bad ? I have a big mouth but I am realistic unlike alot of you UGA fans. Enjoy your time of the year. You guys don't have to worry about your team making you look like fools for a few months.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I don't have anything to do with UF's success . Are you guys the reason UGA stinks so bad ? I have a big mouth but I am realistic unlike alot of you UGA fans. Enjoy your time of the year. You guys don't have to worry about your team making you look like fools for a few months.




Unlike you, who doesn't need any help from anybody looking like that _all year long._


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

sandhillmike said:


> Maybe if BlackSmoke and South Ga. Dawg weren't UGa fans the Dawgs might have.



Maybe if those 2 would stop drinking the Kool-Aid  they would see that UGA is not nearly as good as they think. The season will be here soon and they will all be quiet against like last year  .


----------



## ACguy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


>



How about that 4-4 SEC record last year . Now that is funny


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> Maybe if those 2 would stop drinking the Kool-Aid  they would see that UGA is not nearly as good as they think. The season will be here soon and they will all be quiet against like last year  .



I knew you were about as sharp as a tennis ball but I didn't know you stretched the truth.  When did I stop posting last year?

When did I say, or Smoke for that matter, that our team was just so awsome?  When?  You don't know because it never happened.  You're just running your mouth with stuff that you can't back up.  Par for the course.

The reality is, you are so small that you get personally offended if UGA fans say anything good about their team and don't bow down to your lizzards.  You know what that is?  Too bad.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> How about that 4-4 SEC record last year . Now that is funny



Not nearly as funny as listening to you say that you're realistic.

I love it.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 16, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not nearly as funny as listening to you say that you're realistic.
> 
> I love it.



Or as funny as seeing a bunch of hangers-on complaining about Georgia fans on a GEORGIA Outdoor News Forum for any reason whatever.  I'm sure that they won't have that problem on Florida [fill in the blank] forums.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 16, 2010)

ACguy said:


> I don't have anything to do with UF's success . Are you guys the reason UGA stinks so bad ? I have a big mouth but I am realistic unlike alot of you UGA fans. Enjoy your time of the year. You guys don't have to worry about your team making you look like fools for a few months.



Please name one time that I haven't been a realistic UGA fan. 

The team I cheer for has never and will never make me look like a fool. There are bigger problems in my life to take care of than being disappointed about losing a game. 

I'm a lifelong UGA fan. I cheer for them as hard as anybody. I've invested plenty of time and work into the program and I will be a Dawg til I die. But to get so completely engulfed in something like a game between 18-22 yr old men is foolish. I'll leave that for you Gator boys. Lord knows y'all don't need help looking foolish. That's why Gainesville is famous for Mullets and Jorts!


----------



## Danuwoa (May 16, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Please name one time that I haven't been a realistic UGA fan.
> 
> The team I cheer for has never and will never make me look like a fool. There are bigger problems in my life to take care of than being disappointed about losing a game.
> 
> I'm a lifelong UGA fan. I cheer for them as hard as anybody. I've invested plenty of time and work into the program and I will be a Dawg til I die. But to get so completely engulfed in something like a game between 18-22 yr old men is foolish. I'll leave that for you Gator boys. Lord knows y'all don't need help looking foolish. That's why Gainesville is famous for Mullets and Jorts!



Good post brother.  If a person doesn't understand how you will never be embarrassed or made to look foolish by your team, that speaks volumes about them and tells you that they don't get it.  I'm a native Georgian and UGA is my team.  Always has been, always will be.  I'm not gonna apologize to anybody for being a UGA fan, I'm not gonna be embarrassed regardless of the record, and I don't owe anybody an explanation about any of it.  Some people root for a particular team because they think it makes them look good.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 16, 2010)

Obsessed with "mutts" much


----------



## RipperIII (May 17, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> Or as funny as seeing a bunch of hangers-on complaining about Georgia fans on a GEORGIA Outdoor News Forum for any reason whatever.  I'm sure that they won't have that problem on Florida [fill in the blank] forums.



say whut Ol fuzz?
Would you enjoy a "UGA lover's" only forum?


What a Kumbayah circle that would be!

Personally I prefer to mix it up a bit.

sometimes I just like to sit in the stands and enjoy the repartee between the triumvirate of GT, UF and UGA fanatics....


----------



## Bitteroot (May 17, 2010)

I personally like to toss in a Dawg Bone... and watch everyone fight over it... great way to pass the time. 


There are lots of folks obsessed with the Dawg Nation... and a great many are not fans!


----------



## RipperIII (May 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I personally like to toss in a Dawg Bone... and watch everyone fight over it... great way to pass the time.
> 
> 
> There are lots of folks obsessed with the Dawg Nation... and a great many are not fans!



truthat


----------



## DeWalt (May 17, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> There are lots of folks obsessed with the Dawg Nation... and a great many are not fans!



*Dawg Nation?...



I got nothing against  Georgia Bulldogs football...

A few of the fan-boys on the other-hand...

*


----------



## Bitteroot (May 17, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Dawg Nation?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I personally like to toss in a Dawg Bone... and watch everyone fight over it... great way to pass the time.
> 
> 
> *There are lots of folks tired of the whining from the Dawg Nation... and a great many are Dawg fans! *


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


>


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Dawg Nation?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really?  What do you "have against" me?


----------



## DeWalt (May 18, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Really?  What do you "have against" me?



*Not you pupsy.
I wouldn't have anyone much to joust with if it weren't for the SGD.



I appreciate someone with a little fight in em, believe it or not.





Oh yeah....  Tim Tebow Tim Tebow Tim Tebow

*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 18, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *Not you pupsy.
> I wouldn't have anyone much to joust with if it weren't for the SGD.
> 
> 
> ...



Can't help you, can't help you, can't help you.


----------

